# Warning..a little graphic, but here are is a photo after Stella's lumpectomy



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

she had 3 lumps removed and an excision of the original one to make sure the margins were clear..and one nipple removed..it was more than I expected..but she is doing great..
http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/TammieNP/IMG_3176.jpg?t=1287870064
Owwwweeee...


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Poor girl, hope she heals fast!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwww. Poor soul. Hope she is 100% real soon!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Awwww, Stella! 
Here's hoping you heal fast with no problems, Sweetie!
oodles of poodle hugs and kissies coming your way!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

wwww poor girl!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am glad to hear Stella got through her surgery all right. I'm sure she's being a very good patient, and of course she has you as her most excellent nurse. I wish her a speedy and complete recovery with only good things ahead. Please kiss her on the nose for me. (Dang! those surgical "boo-boos" look like ouchies!!)


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Poor baby,wishing Stella a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thanks, and she is doing great!*

Keeping her from running up the stairs and jumping on the bed has been the worst of it for me. She has only rarely tried to lick at the sutures, but we have been with her 24/7. Wondering if when I go to work on Monday if I should come up with something like...pants to cover the sutures? Any thoughts on that?

I have been surprised at how little the surgery seems to have affected her. She seems a bit more sleepy but happy go lukcy as always. She is on an anti-inflammatory med only for pain. She is such a good girl. Dont you just wonder what goes thru their minds when they wake up after anethesia with a big owie..?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Poor thing! Glad she's getting better. You may need to get her an e-collar. They tend to lick more when bored.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ouch!  Hoping she heals quickly!


----------



## Gailforce (Sep 17, 2010)

Poor baby! Wishing her a fast healing!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Hoping to avoid an ecollar*



georgiapeach said:


> Poor thing! Glad she's getting better. You may need to get her an e-collar. They tend to lick more when bored.


those seem so uncomfortable :-( I think she will have my daughter with her tomorrow for most of the day..I wonder if there is anything else to use besides that big ol plastic e-collar. I thought about pants..but I worry she may get hung up in them alone and that might not be good. Maybe I should just take the week off work! Now there's an idea.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Boys underwear is a good thing to use to cover stitches. you put her tail through the hole and it stays on fairly well.


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

Aw, the poor thing... Praying that she'll have a speedy recovery.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

When Coco had her surgery, I felt so sorry for her wearing one of those big uncomfortable collars. She kept banging into things with it. I got a little blow up collar for her from Petcetera, here in England. It looks like a little inner tube and they can rest their chin on it with no discomfort.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Exactly, OUCH! I hope she heals fast and is ready to jump and play again!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I always use a soft e collar for my dogs when one is needed. They seem to tolerate them well


----------

